

JQuery Mobile ThemeRoller - uptown
http://jquerymobile.com/themeroller/

======
egiva
This came just in time - for more inspiration don't forget to check out Mari
Sheibley's website <http://mobile-patterns.com/> \- shows the best patterns
from the top apps, organized by pattern type.

------
pavel_lishin
Neat, but I want to be able to move elements around. For example, I want the
little arrow here ( <http://i.imgur.com/ngHiG.png> ) on the right side - or
gone - and changing that with CSS took me about 45 minutes the last time I
tried.

~~~
jamesgeck0
You can change or remove icons by assigning CSS attributes to HTML elements
when building your application. Removing the "ui-btn-icon-right" class from
that button removes the arrow icon.

Unless I've misunderstood what you're trying to do.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Can you be more specific? And can I actually move them around, e.g. moving it
to the left instead of the right?

~~~
jamesgeck0
Sure. Here's the complete code for the button in the demo with the icon on the
left.

<a id="select-choice-1-button" class="ui-btn ui-btn-corner-all ui-shadow ui-
btn-up-a ui-btn-icon-left" href="#" role="button" aria-haspopup="true" aria-
owns="select-choice-1-menu" data-theme="a" data-form="ui-btn-up-a">

The documentation has more info about this here:
[http://jquerymobile.com/demos/1.0rc2/docs/buttons/buttons-
ic...](http://jquerymobile.com/demos/1.0rc2/docs/buttons/buttons-icons.html)

Edit: Ah, that page says that `data-iconpos="left"` is supposed to do this. It
doesn't seem to work on the demo page. :P

------
purephase
Excellent. I just finished rolling out two sites using jQuery Mobile and theme
customization was a bit of pain. This should come in handy.

------
toblender
Very nice. Too bad I spent 5 weeks rolling my own already.

------
yoyoyogi
This is slick, especially the kuler integration.

